# Seatbelts won't lock



## jvanlan12 (Dec 17, 2009)

I had an accident and had to replace the seatbelt components. Now they won't lock when the brake is applied. 

Anyone know how to reset the computer so they will lock again?

I tried the reset listed on other forums (timing with accelerator pedal)... but that didn't work


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jvanlan12 said:


> I had an accident and had to replace the seatbelt components. Now they won't lock when the brake is applied.
> 
> Anyone know how to reset the computer so they will lock again?
> 
> I tried the reset listed on other forums (timing with accelerator pedal)... but that didn't work


Are you hitting the brakes hard enough? it has to be more of a sudden stop or yank, try going a little faster and slam on the brakes. If that still does not work, maybe the seatbelts are not installed properly


----------



## jvanlan12 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah. I have been trying to get them to lock, so I've been stopping pretty abruptly at about 15 mph. I assume a quick stop at that speed should get them to lock...

I had the car professionally done, because the damage was well beyond my limited skills. I hope they were installed correctly.

Thanks for the response


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jvanlan12 said:


> Yeah. I have been trying to get them to lock, so I've been stopping pretty abruptly at about 15 mph. I assume a quick stop at that speed should get them to lock...
> 
> I had the car professionally done, because the damage was well beyond my limited skills. I hope they were installed correctly.
> 
> Thanks for the response


In that case, I would take it back to the installers and have them look at it - it should be a no charge incident anyways. You could also try disconnecting the battery for about 30 mins and then reconnect. If the pretensioners are tied in with the BCM or ECU, sometimes it takes a couple days of driving to relearn certain functions. For example, when I disconnect my battery, my one-touch auto up/down window button doesn't work and then it comes back a couple days later but I'm not sure if the seatbelts work on a similar principle.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

The seat belts lock based on inertia or force (there is a pendulum in the reel with a gear/clutch and a pawl). If they don't lock when you yank on them or stop suddenly the mechanism is broken or the seat belts are not genuine. They do not operate on battery. The pre-tensioners only operate in a collision where airbags are deployed, they are a one shot deal...with an explosion that reels in the seatbelt...

If you have disconnected the battery you need to hold up the drivers window button until it gets to the top and continue holding it for 5 seconds to reset the auto-up feature.


----------

